# African Pygmy Goat ~ Roll Call



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

Being the curious creature that I am...I want to know who here has Pygmies.

Cause- I DO - I DO - I DO!  I love my pygmies!


----------



## esbee (Nov 17, 2011)

I had pygmies years ago.  My herd name was Little Creek Acres.  I showed and bred them.  And I do like them , although I have nubians now.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a pygmy doe, but we sold her to my daddy. My daddy has pygmies and NDs. His pygmy herd sire is gorgeous. 
Here he is:


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 17, 2011)

I started with NDs, got a few pygmies & now have started my own line of pygerians--but I just love goats; doesnt matter what kind!


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 18, 2011)

Bella is my pygmy doe


----------



## esbee (Nov 19, 2011)

Marlowmanor I think your father has a nigerian dwarf buck because of the coloring.  Pygmies don't have that splashy coloring.  They usually have agouti (roany black) or caramel colors with maybe a little white.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

esbee said:
			
		

> Marlowmanor I think your father has a nigerian dwarf buck because of the coloring.  Pygmies don't have that splashy coloring.  They usually have agouti (roany black) or caramel colors with maybe a little white.


Occasionally odd colorations can come out in pygmies and can DQ them when judging.  The African Pygmy Goat and the Nigerian Dwarf Goat both originally started as the Cameroon Dwarf Goat and then were selectively bred into 2 separate breeds.  There are other more important features to look at to distinguish between the 2 breeds.  Marlowmanor's pygmy most likely carries some recessive genes left over from the split in the breeds.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 19, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> esbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elevan, you may be right. My dad thinks he could have some ND somewhere far back in his lineage. He's a bit taller than the average pygmy too. He does have the stature and build of a pygmy though. I think he is a gorgeous buck. I love the different look. I'm anxiously waiting for his first kids to be on the ground.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 19, 2011)

To satisfy y'all though, here is the pygmy doe we had. This is Diamond. She now has a home on my dad's farm.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 19, 2011)

We have one pygmy doe  











How would her color be explained?  She has frosting, moon spots (that I hear shouldn't be called that when on a white pygmy) and looks like a holstein cow


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer - Do you have her lineage?  Is she purebred?  She looks more ND like in her lines than pygmy - lengthier legs, more dairy like frame  :/


----------



## sunfisher (Nov 19, 2011)

I do and I love the Pygmy goats!! I have two does..one is in question.. The person I bought them from also has ND and she crosses them and now that they are 9 mos old I'm really starting to think my white one is ND or crossed. I will have to post pics so Elevan can look at them and let me know  but it doesn't matter I love them both so much and want more!!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 20, 2011)

No, I don't know if she is purebred or not.  It is possible she is a mix, but I had thought she might be all Pygmy.  Who knows?!


----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> No, I don't know if she is purebred or not.  It is possible she is a mix, but I had thought she might be all Pygmy.  Who knows?!


I think she's either a cross or ND  :/

Regardless she's a beauty


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer - Do you have her lineage?  Is she purebred?  She looks more ND like in her lines than pygmy - lengthier legs, more dairy like frame  :/


I can vouch for the fact that Ruka is not long legged LOL Those photos are a bit deceiving...  If you came to NH you could meet her in person and tell that she is all Pygmy.    We had a "pure" 50/50 Nigerian Pygmy doe and Ruka is definitely stubbier and bulkier... MrsDieselEngineer housed her until she sold for us, and when she and Ruka were side by side you could see the clear size & bulk difference. She really doesn't look a bit dairy, honest.


----------

